# Probleme Pop Up dllhlp.exe und Dialer?



## Anonymous (25 September 2004)

Hallo war auf einer Seite da kamen viele Pop Ups und eine Warnung man hätte mich erkannt, da war dann meine IP usw. zu sehen.

Mein IE Explorer wurde vom Internet Modus auf den Vertrauenswürdigen Seiten Modus gestellt auf den Aktive x usw. alles aktiviert war.

Ich habe folg exe per Hand gelöscht.

msxmidi.exe 
dllhlp.exe 
dlltmp.exe

Zur Zeit kann ich meinen IE explorer nun nicht mehr auf normal Internetmodus stellen. (Eigenschaften/Internet) er bleibt einf auch Vertrauenswürdige Seiten.

War das ein Dialerangriff, ist mein Rechner noch infiziert? Was ist zu tun? Seit dem ich die exe gelöscht habe ist das Problem der umbenennung meiner Startseite zu dieser Seite hier gelöst.
Spyboot und Norton2003 schweigen
( http:// yoursearch...com/index.htm)

Bitte um Hilfe bin absloluter Laie.


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2004)

besorg Dir mal hijack this 
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html
oder bei www.dialerschutz.de

yoursearch*com? war das die eingestellte Seite?
die gehört vermutlich zu dieser Firma

http://www.insidenetwork.com/html/the_network.html
(aber das nützt Dir gar nichts) 

s.a. insidegermany.com

wer Lust hat, kann hier versuchen, die richtige Firma zu finden, wenn es sie gibt
http://www.tennesseeanytime.org/soscorp/

Ob das was mit der "deutschen" Inside zu tun hat (google "insidenetwork"), weiß ich nicht


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2004)

h**p://www.insideservices.com/html/portfolio_4.html



			
				werbung dort schrieb:
			
		

> YourS* is a new Open-Source search engine which is hosted and managed by ATL Telcom Corporation.
> InsideServices developed for its client the varies templates that run the YourSearch site. InsideServices also implemented the successful integration of third-party modules into the YourSearch program.
> Please visit YourSearch at www.YourS*.com



vielleicht ist ja ATL doch eine Firma und nicht nur eine Kopiersprache?


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2004)

schau auch mal 
hier
http://www.trojaner-board.de/forumdisplay.php?f=20


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2004)

zu den von dir genannten dateien existieren verschiedene Beiträge in deutschsprachigen und englischen Foren,
zB
http://board.protecus.de/showtopic.php?threadid=9999


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2004)

Kommen wegen der Seite irgentwelche Kosten auf mich zu? Habe gehijackt.(Siehe Anhang) Wie komme ich in den abgesichetrten Modus? Und was muss ich entfernen, geht das durch Fixen drücken)? 

Habe ich einen Dialer?

Habe mir jetzt Mozilla Firefox gezogen. Muss ich da irgentwelche sicherheitseinstellungen machen?

Ich weiss Fragen über Fragen.

Danke!

_Nachfolgendes Posting gelöscht, da...
...1. inhaltsgleich mit dem Attachment dieses Postings und
...2. HJT-Logs nur als Attachments zu posten sind (siehe Nubs)
Dino_


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2004)

ach, yoursearchER heisst das Ding. Wie peinlich. Kann jemand die Hinweise auf yourSEARCH in den postings 2&3 mal bitte eben... peinlich aber auch...
yoursearcher kommt aus Finnland, nicht aus TN, USA


----------



## Dino (25 September 2004)

In Deinem HJT-Log solltest Du alle R0- und R1-Einträge fixen, in denen yoursearcher und lookfor aufgeführt sind. Außerdem den O4-dllhlp.exe-Eintrag.

Dazu die entsprechenden Einträge in HJT markieren und dann auf Fixen clicken. Am Besten im abgesicherten Modus, da dann die Gefahr, dass sich einige Sachen wieder selbstständig erneuern behoben ist. 

In den abgesicherten Modus kommst Du durch die Taste F8 während des Hochfahrens des Rechners. 

Wenn das dann soweit erledigt ist, würde ich noch einmal Spybot drüberlaufen lassen. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten wird es sicher noch finden. Ob da nun ein Dialer mit dabei ist......???? Nix wissen!


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2004)

Jup Danke alles gefixt

Habe jetzt übrigends als Browser Mozilla Firefox.

0190 Warner und Spybot alte Version sagen nichts von einem Dialer, wie kann ich es nich überprüfen ob ich einen habe?


----------



## technofreak (25 September 2004)

Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> Spybot alte Version sagen nichts von einem Dialer, wie kann ich es nich überprüfen ob ich einen habe?



Spybot alte Version (1.2? )  ist nutzlos  , schleunigst neue Version 1.3 installieren 
http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/index.html
und Updates downloaden 

tf


----------



## Dino (25 September 2004)

Recht hat er, der technofreak! Die beste Security-Software nutzt nix, wenn Sie veraltet ist. Und als veraltet würde ich bei manchem Tool alles bezeichnen, was älter als eine Woche ist. Bei Dir, Kurt, vermute ich (anhand Deines letzten Postings und Deines HJT-Logs), dass diese Dinge bei Dir nicht nur veraltet sind, sondern beireits weitestgehend kompostiert. Spybot 1.2 ist schon recht lange nicht mehr der Hit und YAW dürfte eher in die Rubrik "Dialerschutz-Historie" gehören.....

By the way: In Sachen Dialer leisten auch andere Tools sehr gute Arbeit. Ich würde neben Spybot *1.3* auch einmal Adaware ansetzen sowie AntiVir mit aktiviertem "kostenverursachende Programm"-Feature.


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2004)

Hallo Spybot 1.3 hat nichts gefunden,  ( Ich habe also keinen Dialer?) nur eine Datenbankänderung die die Sicherheit des IE den ich hatte herabsetzt. Das hat sich jetzt eh erledigt da ich bis jetzt mit Mozialla zufrieden bin.

Da wir gerade über Sicherheit reden mein Norton 2003 empfängt seit  einigen Tagen keine updates mehr, gibt es eurer Meinung nach vergleichbare Software-Programm als Freeware?

Ich bin Student und möchte nichts lesen was mit kosten zu tun hat   

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal für Euren bis jetzt geleisteten Einsatz!

Weiter so, Gruß Kurt


----------

